# Free Pattern: Sideways Knit Cotton Summer Scarf



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I saw this cotton yarn in a department store in Zaragoza, Spain, and couldnt resist the colors, even though I had no idea what I would make with it!

By the time I returned home I envisioned a top-down/sideways knit summer scarf that featured a garter section with feather and fan border - in 2 colorways.

This is a very easy knit - with the only real challenge being tension consistency, as cotton isnt all that forgiving!

Youll need 1 ball of 2 different colorways - in this case, 526 and 522. If you like the example in the photos, youd start out with 522.

Enjoy this free pattern!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-knit-summer-scarf


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Michael ! It's a gorgeous scarf ! The colours worked out perfectly . &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link and pattern :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow Michael, this is so ME! Love the colors so much and love the unpredictability of the pattern! You are such a great designer, and thank you for the pattern~


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow..that you so much for this...I have just the yarn


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wonderful pattern with so many colorway possibilities! Thank you for sharing your pattern with us.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

How generous of you, thank you! It is a beauty!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Thank you. Very beautiful.


----------



## rosebud6 (Jun 12, 2015)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## rekniterate (May 9, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

sweet thank you :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Glad you all like it. Happy knitting!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

This is gorgeous! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern! It is beautiful!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the colors!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I saw this scarf on Ravelry yesterday and grabbed it right up.  Thank you so much. It is beautiful!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful both in color and design. How very generous of you to share the pattern, can't wait to find the perfect yarn to make this. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful !
Thank you for sharing your pattern


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting! This is a beautiful pattern and I love the colors you chose! :thumbup:


----------



## itsmeileen (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice! It makes me feel happy


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

How kind of you to gift this lovely pattern. It's a lovely summer knit.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

These are "Happy Colors" and I love the style. Thank you so much for sharing. Now to find yarn! Knitnanny - do you have anything colorful like this?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> I saw this cotton yarn in a department store in Zaragoza, Spain, and couldnt resist the colors, even though I had no idea what I would make with it!
> 
> By the time I returned home I envisioned a top-down/sideways knit summer scarf that featured a garter section with feather and fan border - in 2 colorways.
> 
> ...


Hi,Michael. Thank you so much for the scarf pattern. I bought some similar cotton yarn a couple of months ago with no clue as to what I would make with it, so now I'm excited to have an appropriate pattern to go with it. I usually do things the other way around--pattern first--but this worked out so well maybe I'll be less rigid with my habits ;~). You do keep me busy with your lovely patterns.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

This is so beautiful love your colors choice. Thank you for the pattern. Hope to make it one day.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you Michael.....all of your shawls are lovely!!!!
julie


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Hi,Michael. Thank you so much for the scarf pattern. I bought some similar cotton yarn a couple of months ago with no clue as to what I would make with it, so now I'm excited to have an appropriate pattern to go with it. I usually do things the other way around--pattern first--but this worked out so well maybe I'll be less rigid with my habits ;~). You do keep me busy with your lovely patterns.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you Michael for sharing your lovely summer scarf. The colors are lovely and so is your work!
:thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Love it. Fabulous colors.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you. Colors are great and the pattern is so nice.


----------

